# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Candy Inspired - (July 25 â€“ August 8)



## vixie13 (Jul 24, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]Chosen by Jeanarick winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be Nails - Butterfly Inspired 



*

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and PM sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 25, 2011)

Some more inspiration pictures for you girls!


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jul 26, 2011)

OOO I think i'm going to try this one for sure!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 26, 2011)

I really like this look!
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick*


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like this look!



I'd love to try that look...although my nail polish success rate is pretty low haha. I can paint one color, nothing intricate.


----------



## inchesnfalling (Jul 28, 2011)

This sure is some good inspiration for not biting my nails! I really have no nails, and looking at such cute looks and fancy polishes makes me so jealous!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love this too! How did they make the black frosty like that?!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like it's probably a matte black polish and a glossy black polish.  Maybe?  I love it!



> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this too! How did they make the black frosty like that?!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 29, 2011)

omg!  I love that black on black!


----------



## CLKR97 (Aug 1, 2011)

I absolutely luv this look.....................going to have to try it &amp; real soon





 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like it's probably a matte black polish and a glossy black polish.  Maybe?  I love it!


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Aug 2, 2011)

i have the perfect idea for this lol. i will see if it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swateja (Aug 2, 2011)

I really Like all the pichas ! Here are some I did a few days ago.... Nail art is fun !


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Aug 3, 2011)

@swateja I love your rainbow nails! They make me so happy XD


----------



## Karinalicious (Aug 5, 2011)

Strawberries!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 7, 2011)

ooh this seems fun.  I have waterbased nail polish and I never thought of using it creatively.  I usually just don't paint my nails; my fingers and hands as well as the floor gets a good coating.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 7, 2011)

I love this theme!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 7, 2011)

If anyone needs more inspiration try the image gallery at Nailpro. I'm quickly becoming addicted to that magazine.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope we get some more entries!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I feel like I'm so uncreative for this theme... lol.  I thought my nails look like sugared candies (OPI - Play the Peonies and OPI - I Lily Love You), but I feel like it's kind of plain for a nail challenge.  lol


----------



## vixie13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't forget to PM to offically to entered! You can PM Barbie (ox0xbarbiex0xo) your suggustions for the new theme. I'll be away for awhile due to a big move to another state.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2011)

i love the 3rd and 4th picture from the top

very cool


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone needs more inspiration try the image gallery at Nailpro. I'm quickly becoming addicted to that magazine.



"Beginner" LOL! That's me.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay ladies!  Let's really get some entries in here!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Today is the last day to enter!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck Karina and Lauren!


----------



## yilise (Dec 25, 2012)

the creativity here amazes me...


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the strawberry nails picture! Super cute!


----------

